# Some pictures of Bremen, Northern Germany that I took 9 days ago



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Bremen has a population of about 540,000.

main station









Sweden's World Cup squad is based in Bremen









To get to the shopping district you have to cross a small bridge over a park






















































Policemen































































Market Square




































In the backgound you can see the cathedral of Saint Petri (13th century)































































City Hall









Entrance to the Böttcherstraße








































































St Martin's Church


















Next are some pictures of the _Schnoorviertel_ an a small, well-preserved area of crooked lanes and fishing houses from the 15th and 16th centuries, now occupied by cafés, artisan shops and art galleries that is situated between the cathedral and the river Weser (stolen from Wikipedia  )
















































































































































Along _The Schlachte_ you can find dozens of Cafes and Beergardens, it's a great place to spend the warn summer nights.













































Going back to catch my train









Again passing the market square









Roland, the city's protector









This was some kind of school project













































In frot of the Museum they were buildung a small stadium with a huge screen for people to watch the World Cup games




































Leaving Bremen


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

What a lovely city! Looks so medieval, nice!


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow! Bremen is beautiful. It seems that it was not bombed during WWII. Was it?


----------



## nothingman (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow!

Stunning city with amazing architecture. I'd love to be there now, enjoying German beer and watching the World Cup!


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Looks like Bremen became a swedish town


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

A last bumb for one of my favourite German cities before I will remove the pics.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Looks great!


----------



## Bosanac (Oct 2, 2005)

great city, but what up with all those swedish flags?


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Bosanac said:


> great city, but what up with all those swedish flags?


Bremen was home to the swedish national football team during the WC.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

awesome pictures! thnks:colgate:


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

nice;-)


----------



## DragonHRuffy (Aug 10, 2005)

BREMEN


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice pictures! Thanks a lot.


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

very pretty city


----------



## new bulgaria (Dec 8, 2005)

Great. Where are the Bremen Musicians?


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

There.


----------



## wolkenkrabber (Nov 21, 2003)

neat shots! I'm glad to see that there still are old buildings remaining in the city 

and lol there was heaps of swedish flags there


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

I enjoy Bremen. Thanks.


----------

